# Watch OS.7- activer l'écran au lever du poignet



## Mickacho81 (14 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à toutes et a tous,
petit nouveau sur ce magnifique forum, je me tourne vers vos talents d'experts afin de tenter de solutionner une automatisation qui m'apporterais davantage de confort à l'utilisation de ma Watch S5.

Dans mon idéal, la Série 5 dispose de la fonction always on display que j'ai activée en permanence et j'ai désactivé la fonction "activer l'écran au lever du poignet" dans un souci d'économiser la batterie.
Maintenant, j'aimerais trouver une possibilité de pouvoir switcher  via un raccourci ou une automatisation Alaways On -> Off (déja disponible IOS) et Lever du poignet Off -> On (j'ai pas trouvé).

Idéalement, j'aimerais pouvoir appliquer ce script en fonction de(s) l'application(s) de mon choix.

Est-ce possible ?


----------

